# Tattoo's and you?



## fleurdejoo (Sep 24, 2012)

You got any? Let's see?


----------



## agent A (Sep 24, 2012)

the mother monster does


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like your a "scissor sister". :lol: I love the scissors as crossbones.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nope. Don't like them.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't have any yet but I have been thinking about something similar to this...






More recently I've been wanting some kind of mantid, but I'm gunna have to put in a few more years of paying my due to this hobby before I get it in ink


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 24, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 24, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> You got any? Let's see?


Bouncer says: OK you can come in...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 24, 2012)

omg is what most would say? Buttttt a "Good" lightning strike shot behind it all would set it off(right arm) girl?!? But I'm just dumb and dummer more or less when it comes to tatts.  

I don't have a Idea that I want forever on my body yet, any sugs?


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 24, 2012)

dont have a one


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 24, 2012)

agent A said:


> the mother monster does


Unless you really think your her??? Please stop doing that.


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice scissor skull tat, I have a couple spiders on my neck, skulls on the wrists and a monitor skeleton on the arm and the most important, my wife and I had our wedding bands tattood on in 2001 when we got married.. Kids, marriage and time put a hault to the rest of what I wanted..........May get back to work on it one day though. Will get pics when I get a chance.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 24, 2012)

I only have one tattoo and one piercing. I got my tongue pierced almost 20 years ago. I only got it because the tattoo I wanted was way more than the piercing and I needed money for booze. I'm glad I didn't get it. It was a spur of the moment thing with no thought behind it other than it was what I liked in the book. Back in 2000, I was at Venice Beach and there was a man that made designs and burned out the pattern with a magnifying glass, or "solar engraved" them. I fell in love with one of an OM. I bought it and hung it in the living room and looked at it all the time saying to myself, "If I ever get a tattoo, that's gonna be it". In 2003, I got "ants in my pants" like I HAD to get it. So I called my best friend Abigail, grabbed the OM, and we headed back to Venice Beach to find somewhere to get the tattoo done. I decided on a place called Tattoo Asylum and it's been there FOREVER. The guy was cool and did a pretty good job. There was some loss of color, but I'm afraid to do anything else to it, for fear of something "worse". I don't think I'll ever be ashamed of it, as it is a symbol for God. I explain it this way, It's a symbol for the sound or vibration at which God and Creation exist. I got a band of 7 OMs around my arm, so I am always "physically" surrounded by God. I don't think I'll get any others, unless I get "antsy" and there is nothing I have even been thinking about. Maybe a chameleon eating a mantis. :lol: Bring both hobbies together.

This is the "solar engraving". It's dated on the back 8-30-00, signed by the artist, Albert Culburtin (?) III, and is titled, "Blessed be".






The "main attraction"






...and the "band"


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 24, 2012)

I would start with my body is a temple? but thats such hog wash not to mention balderdash, it's not even funny... :donatello:


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 24, 2012)

Let thee decorate the temple with beauty.


----------



## derryjellybies (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a Boeing 747-8 tattooed on my back.


----------



## petoly (Sep 24, 2012)

*removed*


----------



## petoly (Sep 24, 2012)

*removed*


----------



## petoly (Sep 24, 2012)

*removed*


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice Petoly!

Post some of your tattoos.

I have some more but will have to take pics.


----------



## kotomi (Sep 25, 2012)

The chest piece is a honey comb with honeybees.. then I have a dragonfly on my stomach, and feathered serpents on both sides of my hips. The only picture I have of my dragonfly tattoo is from halloween last year.... in case you're wondering what's with the get-up, I was a belly dancer.






Part of my backpiece... its spiders and web, houseflies and clouds, and the cut off tattoo is from a weird crop circle book... but I thought it looked fractal-ish and I liked the design.






And mayflies on my ankles... as you can tell, I've always been a fan of insects, etc.

Those are most of em... They are about a decade old now, so they could definitely use a touch up. Unfortunately, I'll have to travel elsewhere to get touch ups or new tats... my town in Montana does not a decent artist anywhere. But a mantis will be my next tattoo..

Petoly, I Love the Yoshi! I used to live in Sacramento back in 05.... were you tattooing back then in Sac town?

fleurdejoo, the flowers on your arm are gorgeous!! :tt1:


----------



## petoly (Sep 25, 2012)

I started tattooing in sac in 06 actually


----------



## Mvalenz (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2012)

Nope, not a one.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 25, 2012)

Kotomi, beautiful.

You and the tattoos!

Love the them!!!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, some really nice tattoos on everybody. Love the insect themes on Kotomi, the Mezzo design on Mvalenz, patrickfraser's Oms, and of course Fleurdejoo's, even though she didn't show my favorite one.  

Beautiful work, Petoly! Both color and b&amp;w. The classic monsters are top notch.

This my wicked back piece...






And my stomach tat...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 25, 2012)

I call shenanigans!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 25, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I call shenanigans!


What she said!

But we should have the NFL backup referees check this to be certian...


----------



## petoly (Sep 25, 2012)

shenanigans approved. seen these images so many times lol. besides you would have 2 completely different skin tones. althought that is a wicked back piece. I have one client who's a heck's angels (really autocensure?) and his whole arm is covered in unicorns and rainbows. I'm not kidding either. kinda fun to do lol.


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 25, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Wow, some really nice tattoos on everybody. Love the insect themes on Kotomi, the Mezzo design on Mvalenz, patrickfraser's Oms, and of course Fleurdejoo's, even though she didn't show my favorite one.
> 
> Beautiful work, Petoly! Both color and b&amp;w. The classic monsters are top notch.
> 
> ...


You seem to only tan on your front, Id get that checked out.........


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> You seem to only tan on your front, Id get that checked out.........


I tend to face the sun a lot. I stare into it for hours on end.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 25, 2012)

Is that where the fun is?

Mama always told me not to look into the eyes of the sun...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 25, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Is that where the fun is?


I think thats burn on you Bud...no pun intended, Haha


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 25, 2012)

Burn!!!!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Burn!!!!


The only burn you're capable of giving me is rug burn. *ZING!!!* :happybday:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 25, 2012)

I have no words.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I have no words.


That's right. Now go fold my laundry. :chris:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 25, 2012)

Precarious said:


> That's right. Now go fold my laundry. :chris:


I think she has her Hubby do those trivial type things, and oh yeah, he wants to talk to you.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I think she has her Hubby do those trivial type things, and oh yeah, he wants to talk to you.


Who doesn't want to talk to me? I'm a great conversationalist!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 25, 2012)

True story!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> True story!


I guess I should keep the inside jokes to a minimum so no one thinks I'm being mean or fresh with you.

All in good fun, people! Nothing to see here...


----------



## petoly (Sep 26, 2012)

omg does anyone EVER stay on topic around here? LOL every thread! I swear! tangents just left and right! it's like we are a bunch of ADD chickens sqawking around at each other.

this post is also to reinforce my case.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 26, 2012)

True brotha very true, but in defense, this is a very off topic on a mantid forum to start with? So some people are having fun, not worried about clutter on the subject I think?


----------



## Precarious (Sep 26, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> True brotha very true, but in defense, this is a very off topic on a mantid forum to start with? So some people are having fun, not worried about clutter on the subject I think?


Yeah, ain't nobody coming here to research tattoos. These kinds of posts are strictly for fun.


----------



## petoly (Sep 26, 2012)

I regularly frequent mantis forums to study the art of tattooing. I don't know what you are talking about...and I demand some order! oooooooorrrrrrrrDDDAAAAAAAHHHH!!!


----------



## petoly (Sep 26, 2012)

also I'd like to point out the mispunctuation on Tattoo's on the topic name. It should be tattoos. tsk tsk


----------



## Mvalenz (Sep 26, 2012)

Hahaha! Funny.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 26, 2012)

No I would not have said it if I thought it would peeve you.

I am sensitive about my grammar and spelling but not sensitive enough to do something about it!!!!

So I was like, well you were wrong about something too!

Like a five year old.

But I really really wasn't serious.

And I like your work! You should put it back up and accept my apologies.


----------



## petoly (Sep 26, 2012)

well it doesn't say tattoos you have does it? it says tattoos and you  . Tattoos are a big part of my life...besides I Wasn't being serious sheesh I was just messing around. that's fine I'll take my stuff down. but for the record that wasn't even a fraction of my portfolio.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not mad and u don't have to take them down. I really enjoyed seeing them. Almost everything I write on here is in good fun. Sorry if you thought I was mad or something?

It says tattoos and you

You got any? Let's see 'em!

Best,

Jude


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 26, 2012)

petoly said:


> well it doesn't say tattoos you have does it? it says tattoos and you  . Tattoos are a big part of my life...besides I Wasn't being serious sheesh I was just messing around. that's fine I'll take my stuff down. but for the record that wasn't even a fraction of my portfolio.


Dude, come'on we all liked your photos, she was just mess'n with you, if she knew you would take her seriously she wouldn't have said it? I for one hope you put them back and add some more... You've got mad skillz!


----------



## stacy (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd post mine, but not sure if my pic is family friendly.. i have daisy duck and tinkerbell on my chest


----------



## EXOPET (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## petoly (Sep 26, 2012)

everyone apparently thinks I'm butthurt. lol I'm not. she's right these tattoos aren't on me they were tattoos I did on other people. doens't really pertain to what's going on here.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't think you're butthurt!!!

I don't think you're butthurt!!!

Put em back!!


----------



## mantid_mike (Sep 26, 2012)

In a few weeks, i'll have some variation of this on my forearm:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 27, 2012)

Love it!


----------

